# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  فنان يكشف جمال الديوك في معرض فني

## mohamed73

* يقيم الفنان السنغافوري "أرنست غوخ" أول معرض فني خاص به يعرض فيه صوراً التقطها للديوك في خلفيات سوداء وفي أوضاع وردود أفعال تكشف جمالها.* *  الديوك  التي التقط لها الفنان صوراً من نوع "سيرانا بانطم" التي تشترك في مسابقات  الجمال في ماليزيا، وتقوم الديوك بتمثيل أوضاع مختلفة دون تدخل من "غوخ".
    ويقول "غوخ" تعليقاً على معرضه أن الشائع أن يكون تركيز الفن على  الانفعالات البشرية في الوقت الذي تشاركنا فيه كائنات أخرى كالديوك، موضحاً  أنه يتمنى أن يغير معرضه شيئاً في العلاقة بين الإنسان والحيوان*       . **       **       **       **       **       **       **    **       **

----------

